

How to Choose the Right Co-Founders for Your Startup - natarius4k
https://medium.com/@matthiaswagner/startups-do-to-co-founder-relationships-what-puppies-do-to-socks-they-try-to-pull-them-apart-3be2e6dd07ef

======
gon
One of the things I notice when looking at great founding teams is the ability
for them to grow and learn quickly. I bet that's @natarius4k's point with
flexibility. You can't possibly find someone with all these qualities but you
can certainly compromise if you can attest your cofounder is learning and
improving every day on the weaker soft skill(s).

~~~
dlu
Yeah, you're never going to find the "perfect" set of skills all wrapped into
one person. Even if you could find someone with all the right skills for right
now, they're gonna need to grow and evolve

------
dmadray
Great advice. I especially like the bit about look at their savings. All that
said, finding a co-founder is next to impossible. I just straight up gave up
on that and focus on product.

~~~
by_Seeing
Actually – good point: it's next to impossible. Where in SF should you look
for a cofounder? A friend of mine said only look at folks you've worked with
before.

------
by_Seeing
Seems like good information, but pretty straight forward. On the other hand, I
guess it's good to be reminded of that sort of thing.

------
rock_hard
Spot on. Wish somebody would have told me this when I started out.

Though I probably wouldn't haven listen ;(

------
bl4ckm0r3
Finding a good cofounder it's harder than finding a wife/husband.

------
pstehlik
Great advice! Read this if you are thinking about starting a company.

------
stujo
Great info!

